

Ask HN: How does one register a .ly domain - phlux

I see the availability of the domains etc... But I cannot find the actual pages to register anything. Anyone registered one of these lovely little properties able to help?<p>[http://www.ltt.ly/en/personal/hosting/index.php?c=13]
======
noodle
avoid it if at all possible. libya has some extremely restrictive content
laws.

having said that, <http://www.libyanspider.com/> or
<http://www.101domain.com/ly.htm>

------
aces
also you should look see if you can get the .com as well. There has been at
least one case of libya taking a domain away from the owner because of content
they disapproved of.

